
Braintree’s Payments Platform Launches Across Europe And Canada - jodosha
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/29/braintree-payments-platform-launches-across-europe-and-canada
======
dmytton
Server Density has recently finished integrating into Braintree having had
awful experiences with Netbanx (aka Optimal Payments) in the UK.

Our existing provider, Netbanx, have terrible customer support often taking
days to reply to e-mails and refusing to answer questions over the phone. They
have no out of hours support for critical issues and continually change their
backend and API without informing customers. This meant we often had failed
payments because changes Netbanx made which were undocumented and broke our
integration. Having a stable and trusted payment processing partner is
essential and Netbanx failed to get this right.

Braintree support has been excellent for the few times we've needed it (their
dev docs are great, as are the libraries for each language) and it means we
now combine our merchant account and payment API in a single provider, one
control panel, one set of rates and one location for support.

~~~
oliwarner
Netbanx personifies awful. I'm surprised it's still around.

Background: Lost two clients because of Netbanx foul-ups in the past 16 years.

------
entropyneur
Great to see things finally starting to move in the EU payments space!

However with the amount of paperwork required to apply and opaque "contact us"
pricing (which includes significant monthly fees if it's anything like the US
counterpart) it doesn't sound like they are interested in small clients.

Sticking with FastSpring for now, despite their huge transaction fees.

~~~
huxley
Really? Seems fairly transparent to me.

<https://www.braintreepayments.com/pricing>

Fastspring charges 5.9% + $0.95 (or optionally 8.9%) and then holds your money
for 2 weeks at a time.

The paperwork and $35/month fee (with $75 minimum in transaction fees) are the
reason that Braintree can charge their rate.

The lack of those is why Fastspring charges what it does.

~~~
klynch
This is Kristi from Braintree.

@huxley - this pricing <https://www.braintreepayments.com/pricing> is for U.S.
based customers.

@entropyneur - we've not published international pricing because we work with
multiple banking partners throughout the world who have different pricing
structures and accept different merchant types. We're working on standardizing
this and making it easier for you. We have a ton of other improvements in the
pipeline that will continually improve our offering.

------
cstuder
From the article:

Supported countries are now: the U.S., the U.K., Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria,
Canada, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany,
Greece, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland,
Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden, Ireland, and Italy.

(As a Swiss citizen, I'm feeling non-european again...)

~~~
klynch
We're currently working on additional countries as we speak! Braintree should
be available to our Swiss friends within 30-60 days.

------
iambot
GoCardless [1] based out of London is looking like it'll be the Stripe of the
UK.

[1]: <https://gocardless.com/>

~~~
snowwolf
One of the best features of Stripe was actually "invented" by Braintree -
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/client-side-
enc...](https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/client-side-encryption)
<https://www.braintreepayments.com/docs/javascript>

What's great about this is it allows you to host all your payment pages and
post them back to your server for processing/validation, without having to
worry about PCI compliance apart from the most basic level as you never touch
the credit card details.

------
fesja
So much welcome to Europe! It's amazing it has taken so much years to have a
decent solution for the continent.

Stripe next?

------
hendi_
Does somebody has experience with them or knows how they compare to
SaaSy/Fastspring? From a first glance they both provide a complete solution
for payments, including a gateway for tacking credit card, merchant account,
recurring billing, invoicing and stuff like that.

~~~
fastspring
SaaSy from FastSpring is an all-inclusive, full service offering that requires
far less development work to obtain the key functionality needed for a serious
SaaS business. SaaSy has no monthly charges, handles global tax management
(VAT included), the order pages are translated into 20+ languages, has paypal
integration, order & billing support for clients' customers, reseller
management, avoids having to deal with anything related to PCI compliance, has
a built-in shopping cart, integration with Google Analytics, Adwords, and
countless other 3rd party services, has a future bill testing GUI, supports
on-demand subscriptions, pre-bill (annual) notifications, and the list goes
on.

------
mooism2
How do they compare to Stripe?

------
npguy
For perspective, it is interesting to observe whats happening in the low-end
space for payments as well. There is a firm called eko - referred to as
"India's Square" - payments done using simple SMS.

------
davidlumley
I thought Braintree was also looking at launching in Australia during Q3? Was
hoping to find that in this release as well, as the only real alternative
(pin.net.au) is still in private beta.

~~~
philipsflat
We'll be in Australia soon as well. Keep an eye out!

~~~
ngsayjoe
You should come to Singapore / Hong Kong ... which is gateway to other Asian
countries!

~~~
philipsflat
We'd love to. We're definitely not done introducing our product to other
countries. If you go to <https://www.braintreepayments.com/tour/international>
and click on the link to the right that says, "Not in Canada or the EU?" that
will put you on a notification list for when we are in your specific country.

------
rmoriz
No plans/prices?

~~~
jkaljundi
Processing costs are interchange (the market rate set by Visa and Mastercard)
+ .70 basis points. If the interchange rate is 1.20%, you will pay 1.90%, for
example. Monthly pricing is 100 EUR/GBP per month. That includes your first
1000 transaction fees for free. Starting from your 1001st transaction, you
will pay 0.10 EUR/GBP per transaction.

------
kennethologist
Hopefully a payments provider can come to the Latin America and Caribbean
Market soon...

